# Looking for a cheap point-and-shoot with a built-in interval timer/intevelometer



## keppler (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'll admit up front that I know close to nothing about photography.  I have a very specific application in mind and I've been having a hard time finding a camera to do the job that fits my requirements and budget.  I'd appreciate it if someone can suggest a solution.

What I want to do is mount a camera on the dashboard of my car that will automatically take a still about once a minute, and later play back the stills using a movie editing program to make a sort of time-lapse video of my travels across the country.

I was looking to get a new or older point-and-shoot digital camera in the $100-150 range, tops, plus an SD card for storage.  A resolution of 1280x1024 or maybe 1024x768 would be fine.  In other words, I need a basic camera perhaps without the bells and whistles but that has the inexplicably rare interval shooting support.

I ask mostly because the manufacturers make it difficult to find what I need by not documenting this feature at all, as far as I can tell.

Thanks in advance if anyone knows for a fact of a camera that fits my needs!


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you looking into Pclix?

Pclix LT Introduction

It's an external solution that works with a variety (but not every) of cameras. Pick that up, pick up an inexpensive point-and-shoot, and you're ready to go. And so you know, I've looked up other solutions and I haven't been able to find a camera with built in time lapse support. I'm sure they exist, but they might be hard to find. This is a bit of an expensive solution, but it will get the job done.


----------

